# What I generally dislike about the world is how fragmented it is.



## fdyyt (Aug 31, 2022)

Not just infrastructure like voltage , regulation and driving sides. But general attitudes towards other people and how expensive  and time consuming it is to go to a place far off from home. The most imposing barrier of them all is language, this is what created the friction that impedes international dialogue. It has resulted in multiple jurisdictions occupying various linguistic regions in Europe, making it much harder to spread ideas and get things done there. As a result, few people are willing to go outside their comfort zone. By streamlining global infrastructure, we can achieve the ultimate goal of empowering all of humanity to focus on the goal of improving global society and see people who they really are. That is why my greatest wish is to have global freedom of movement a la the Schengen zone in Europe.

My greatest wish is to have an environmentally sustainable hypersonic aircraft developed in the near future, this could make it much easier and convenient to go to remote places.

Some people might object to those measures, saying it would bring criminals and other foreign unsavorys to developed regions. Instead of trying to block out the problem, we should instead go to the root of the problem and fix it to improve the quality of life there.

I also believe that remote work should be a mandatory option if possible. People have the right to produce their best work wherever they are.


----------



## City (Aug 31, 2022)

Always funny to see americans talking about Europe like they know what they're talking about.

Do you think that no one understands each other or something? That the projects that extend the whole continent were approved on the basis of stock images explaining the situation? Oh my lord


----------



## fdyyt (Aug 31, 2022)

City said:


> Always funny to see americans talking about Europe like they know what they're talking about.
> 
> Do you think that no one understands each other or something? That the projects that extend the whole continent were approved on the basis of stock images explaining the situation? Oh my lord



Here's the evidence to back up my claim
(F.Y.I: This is a Dutch YouTuber.)


----------



## City (Aug 31, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Here's the evidence to back up my claim
> (F.Y.I: This is a Dutch YouTuber.)



Of course these shit ideas come from youtube. Either show me a research paper or GTFO.


----------



## fdyyt (Aug 31, 2022)

City said:


> Of course these shit ideas come from youtube. Either show me a research paper or GTFO.



Perhaps a more credible YouTuber will do.
(His research is backed up by a lot of documentation.)


----------



## City (Aug 31, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Perhaps a more credible YouTuber will do.
> (His research is backed up by a lot of documentation.)



Then post the documentation. I'm not going to watch a random asshole behind a mic talking super slowly to get as much revenue as possible.


----------

